# Performance tune



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Much above 200 ft lbs of torque and a clutch is necessary for a manual trans.

Elsewise the internals will be ok as long as the tune calibrations aren't bad (too lean, knocking, etc), and you're not often abusive on the car.

Also north of about 170hp, larger injectors are more or less necessary. At that output the injectors are going static in the topend.


----------



## Amasock (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok where could I find a new clutch and what type should I get


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

www.badnewsracing.net


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I will also say those are huge claims for the 1.4t over stock. what all does this shop alter physically? because stock thats about double the claims of either VT or Trifecta. Not saying its not possible but considering how focused Vince is on GM engines and Brian at Vermont tuning is equally talented at tuning these cars, it makes me wonder about those quoted gains over stock to the wheels. normally to reach those power levels requires full bolt ons at least.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

No way you are going to get 100ftlbs more out of this engine with just a tune. Not happening.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Think you're being lied to buddy. That or they will do that and your car will go kaboom.
Mike


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Most 1.4T's dyno at around 120HP and 140 ft/lbs of Torque stock. With the dyno shops claimed gains that puts it at 170hp and 240tq.

There's been a few dynos around that HP but only a couple that I've seen around those torque numbers. MPFab posted 188hp and ~240tq on a Dyno jet with a Trifecta 93 tune, 3" turbo back exhaust, intake, ported intake manifold, and custom intercooler piping on stock injectors (maxed out from 4k rpm on up).

DDMworks posted up almost 200hp and 250tq with a Trifecta tune, intake, custom exhaust, and ported intake mani. However I'm not sure what fuel they used and I'm almost positive It's with larger injectors.

Most others dyno at around 160tq and 200tq on 93oct and basic bolt-ons. With just a tune It's around 145hp and 185 tq.


Those are just the common outputs from Trifecta and VTuners is about the same although they seem to give up some low end torque but get better top end horsepower, which is what some others have hinted at.

Now where I'm going with this, is building a picture of what's commonly possible with the datalog tunes and the usual mods. While these tunes are well done they do leave a little power left on the table. This is because they're designed with keeping emissions, maintaining a safe margin of error safety wise, protecting emission components, and also more power can always be found on the dyno.

I would not be surprised if an aggressive dyno tune with an experienced turbo tuner can push 170hp and 220tq if you're willing to run right near the limits. One area that can really be picked up on is peak and topend power, most tunes run really rich up top to control EGT and catalyst temperature, leaning it out some up top is worth some horsepower.


I'd still find out what was done to the RS for those gains, I guarantee Its got a few things done to it.


----------

